# Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch



## hildes (15. Dezember 2008)

an alle FliFi in Franken (u. Umgebung), 

der Fränkische FliFi-Stammtisch findet immer am zweiten Mittwoch im Monat beim ASV Forth statt.

WANN:
Der nächste Termin ist am 14. Januar 2009 ab 19Uhr! 

WO:
Sportgaststätte ASV Forth ( Eckenbach-Stubn ) 
Albrecht-Dürer-Str. 15 
90542 Eckental-Forth 
ca. 15km auf der B2 von der BAB-Abfahrt Nürnberg-Nord, Richtung Gräfenberg. 
Genauer Anfahrtsplan: 

http://www.asv-forth.de/wegebesc.html 

WAS:
Geplant sind: gemeinsames Binden, anschauen einer DVD über das 
Steelhead-Fischen in Kanada und allgemeiner Plausch. 

Solltet Ihr Fragen haben, könnt Ihr gerne mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen. 


Gruß 
HildeS


----------



## hildes (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

nächster Termin ist der 11.02.2009

Ein Danke an alle 12 Beteiligten vom letzten Mal, es war super.


----------



## Heilbutt (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Klasse Idee,
macht ihr auch praktische Übungen???
Fliegenfischen lernen steht für mich dieses Jahr
ganz weit oben auf meiner "to do-Liste" !?!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## hildes (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Nächster Termin der 11.Februar ab 19 Uhr, beim ASV Forth.

Geplante Themen: 
- Fahrgemeinschaften für Messebesuche
- DVD u. Werbeunterlagen für FliFi-Hotel Bräurup
- *gemeinsames* Binden
- evt. neuste DVD von Wolfgang (Kanada)
- Allgemeines...

Die Gruppe ist in Xing zu finden, da kann man einfach beitreten und wird dann automatisch immer eingeladen.
*Einladungslink:*

http://www.xing.com/group-33565.d08ea8


----------



## hildes (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Klasse Idee,
> macht ihr auch praktische Übungen???
> Fliegenfischen lernen steht für mich dieses Jahr
> ganz weit oben auf meiner "to do-Liste" !?!:m
> ...


 
Aktuell gibt es "Praktische Übungen" im Fliegenbinden später dann auch draußen ...
Wünsche viel Spaß beim Fliegenfischen-Start
hildes


----------



## hildes (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Nächster Stammtisch 11.03. 
Einladung geht für XING-Mitglieder über die Gruppe "Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch" und auch weitere Angebote siehe XING.


----------



## Gladiator (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

jemand aus raum wü dabei ...?


----------



## hildes (6. März 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Nächster Termin rückt näher, dann gibt es auch Neuheiten zu dem Aktionstag "Fliege" in der Sportangler-Zentrale.


----------



## hildes (6. März 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*



Gladiator schrieb:


> jemand aus raum wü dabei ...?


 
noch nicht, evtl. kommt jemand wenn ja gebe ich Bescheid.


----------



## hildes (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Nächster Stammtisch Termin 08.07., hoffentlich mit "gutem" Wurfwetter 
Mitfahrgelegentheit wieder ab Sportangler-Zentrale Nürnberg(vorher anrufen).


----------



## wiggyfly (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

...........falls bei Eurem nächsten Treffen Wolfgang F.wieder dabei ist,bitte schön grüßen.|bla:.................Gruß Hendrik|wavey:


----------



## hildes (10. August 2009)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Nächster Termin ist der 12.08.2009 19:00

Freue mich alle wieder zu treffen.


----------



## hildes (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*



hildes schrieb:


> Nächster Termin ist der 12.08.2009 19:00
> 
> Freue mich alle wieder zu treffen.


 
Auch 2010 geht es weiter mit dem Stammtisch, mitlerweile ca. 30 Mitglieder, welche dieses Jahr gemeinsam unterwegs sind zum Fliegenfischen in Berchtesgaden.
Termin ist fest, jeden 2ten Mittwoch im Monat 
Aktuell wird wieder draußen Werfen geübt, nächsten Reisen geplant ...

Wünsche allen ein Petri Heil


----------



## hildes (6. September 2010)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Findet noch immer statt jeden zweiten Mitwoch im Monat... also nächstesmal am 08.09.2010 - da werden wohl die Vorbereitungen zur Kanadareise besprochen und auch weitere Tipps und Tricks ausgetauscht...

Petri
Hilde


----------



## hildes (8. August 2011)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Beim nächsten Termin 10.08.2011 gibt es die Informationen von Urlaub an der Soca - Slovenien. Vorab siehe schon mal einige Impressionen auf hildes.blog.de


----------



## hildes (13. November 2011)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Und auch im November gab es die Feier zum 3ten Jahrestag des FraFliFiSt mit über 20 Mitgliedern bei fränkischer Bratwurst.
Freue mich schon auf den Dezember-Termin wo BINDEN angesagt ist.


----------



## hildes (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Termin im Februar fällt, wegen Pächterwechsel in der Sportgaststätte, aus! Aber dann wieder im März wie üblich jeden zweiten Mittwoch im Monat.

Ersatzweise gibt es den Fliegebinde-Donnerstag in der Sportangler-Zentrale Nürnberg, einfach telefonisch anmelden (0911-448736)

Wünsche sonnige Tage
HS


----------



## tyirian (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Hallo, ich will das Thema hier eigentlich nicht missbrauchen aber es passt doch am besten in den fränkischen Stammtisch.

Ich hab mir letzte Woche eine 5er Fliegenkombo gegönnt. Nun bin ich auch schon fleißig am üben. Da es aber meiner Meinung nach schon relativ passabel funktioniert, würde ich gerne naechste Woche (ich hab Urlaub) im Raum Franken an ein schoenes Fliegengewässer gehen.

Die meisten Tageskarten sind ja nur für Hotel- / Pensiongäste zu erwerben. 
Könnt ihr mit eventuell ein paar Tips für schöne Gewasser geben, bei dennen man auch ohne Übernachtung Tageskarten erhält?


----------



## hildes (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Fränkische Fliegenfischer Stammtisch auch heute wieder ab 18:30 in der Sportgaststätte in Forth.


----------



## hildes (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Wie geht es zu bei dem Fränkischen Fliegenfischer-Stammtisch - im Sommer das kann man auf 
http://hildes.blog.de/2012/10/10/fraenkische-fliegenfischer-stammtisch-15021122/
sehen und im Winter einfach zum nächsten Treffen mal vorbeikommen.
Nächstes Treffen am Aschermittwoch dem 13.02.2013 ab 18:30 in der Sportgaststätte in Forth!


----------



## hildes (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Nächstes Treffen - erstes Treffen in 2014 
 am 08.01.2014 in der Sportgaststätte des ASV Forth!
 Nähere Informationen und Mitfahrgelegenheit in der Sportangler-Zentrale Nürnberg!


----------



## hildes (13. März 2014)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Auch im März war der Stammtisch ein VOLLER ERFOLG - wir konnten ein neues Mitglied begrüßen und die ersten Erfahrungen in der Saison 2014 austauschen - es war mal wieder ein super Stammtischabend!


----------



## hildes (12. September 2014)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Da es von den Mitglieder des Fränkischen Fliegenfischer-Stammtisches Beschwerden gab zu dem Informationstand im Forum anbei aktuelle Informationen dazu:
- die Treffen finden noch immer statt (jeden zweiten Mittwoch im Monat in Forth) und werden auch weiterhin stattfinden
- mitlerweile gibt es über 50 Mitglieder, wobei bei den Treffen ca. 20 anwesend sind 
- dieses Jahr wurde eine Reise nach Slovenien organisiert;
- ein Stück der Wiesent für die Mitglieder gepachtet 
- im November wird da gemeinsam auf Hecht gefischt 
und 
vieles mehr...

Bei Interesse einfach in der 
Sportangler-Zentrale Nürnberg
melden.


----------



## hildes (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Nächstes Treffen findet am 13.05 Mittwoch ab 19:00 Uhr statt!!


----------



## hildes (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Demnächst mit dem Fränkischen Fliegenfischer Stammtisch auf Hecht-Hegefischen an der Wisent - bei Interesse melden.


----------



## hildes (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch*

Fränkischer Fliegenfischerstammtisch aktiv
- jetzt im Februar werden an der Angelstrecke 
Hege und Pflegearbeiten durchgeführt.
Bei Interesse anmelden in der Sportangler-Zentrale Nürnberg
SPORTANGLER-ZENTRALE
Inh. Johann Schlecht e.K.
Kopernikusstrasse 18
90459 Nürnberg
Tel.: 0911/448736
Fax.: 0911/437977
eMail: sportanglerzentrale@web.de
Laden Öffnungszeiten: Mo - Fr : 9:00 - 18:00 Uhr Sa : 9:00 - 13:00 Uhr


----------



## hildes (15. Oktober 2018)

Fränkischer Fliegenfischer Stammtisch feiert 10jähriges Bestehen!

10 Jahre bereits kommen die Mitglieder jeden zweiten Mittwoch im Monat zusammen und haben schon viele interessante  Tipps und Tricks preisgegeben - haben etliche trocken Übungen durchgeführt und einige Reisen geplant.

Die Feier findet im Dezember 12.12.2018 statt.


----------

